# Need a real steering upgrade?



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

123,000 miles.

I installed the updated 08 steering linkage back in 08. Since then the link at the pitman arm is about ready to pop off.

Steering box is shot. Sector shaft moves all over the place even with the Defiant brace. I can't imagine what it would do if I removed the brace.

Thuren trac bar heim joint is gone.

Just ordered the complete steering box upgrade from a dealer.

68170214AA Steering Box 
68034326AB Kit- pump and pulley
68034303AB reservoir, PS pump
68100252AA Bracket, PS pump

ZSBNT03 from PSC Steering Warehouse
New heim joint for track bar from EMF.

*Big question. I was told the end link that comes with the steering box only fits the old stock style linkage. Can I get a confirmation?*

Pics....


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

What confuses me is there are two types of reservoirs. "Cornered" and round. They sent me the round.










I finally got around to getting my parts installed... not done but close. Job wasn't too bad. I had no interference with the fan shroud. My truck is 04. Pump was easy to replace. Steering gearbox was easy too. Getting the hose fittings lined up was a little trick.. some interference there with one line hitting another.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Old box was soaked from both itself and the pump leaking.










Disconnect steering shaft.










Be sure you have the wheel well liner removed.










Disconnect this line at the firewall before dropping the box.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

The three bolts that hold the box on the frame.










I used a can to sit the box on so I could remove the lines easier.










Old box was a mess.










Major parts removed.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Installing a new track bar end link required drilling out the mounting hole for a larger bolt.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Making spacers for the track bar end link.










Remove old pump.









Install new pulley on new pump.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Old and New pumps.









Pump installed. Pretty easy.









Installing box.









New pitman arm and sector shaft support fitting.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Still have to fix the front gear case leak while I have good access and finish installing the track bar and new linkage today.

I put an EMF joint in the Thuren track bar. The original joint was totally shot. Made the spacers but had to figure out install them.

Did this.... welding wire from my mig welded to the spacers allowed me to position them while lining up the track bar to the hole. I tied a rope to the steering wheel and started it up. Pulling on the rope turns the steering wheel which pushes the axle side to side.


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Fun project. Cummins Power Wagon...rare option


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice stuff I went with a Delphi/Borgeson steering box on my 99 and couldn't believe thwarting difference. I tossed a BigD off road steering box brace as well.

Thuren just released heim joint tie rod end replacements for the third gen dodges that look awesome (pricey)


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

I think I paid $65 for the EMF joint. The original Thuren joint is crap.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice job man! That truck is in great shape for an '04 ... they don't use salt in your area? I guess not much as it looks like these pics were taken near the end of January? Great write-up!


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

We've had a few mild winters. I have always taken care of the frame... power wash and spray the rust with black rust transformer.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Excellent write up

Nice looking ride, as well. Your tiger tabby help you out ? Sure has some pretty colors. Female I would assume.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Kitty is a pure bread Bengal...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

hoot;1578397 said:


> Kitty is a pure bread Bengal...


Very pretty cats. I hear they're a real bundle to own as they are supposed to be extremely active. My dogs have their own cats, but they're older and not so active.

Nice to see they have a loving home.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Having two makes it easier. They play alot together. That's mother and daughter.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

NBI Lawn;1577761 said:


> Fun project. Cummins Power Wagon...rare option


Very Rare. Most people don't even know


----------



## imjustdave (Mar 23, 2005)

hoot;1571459 said:


> Still have to fix the front gear case leak while I have good access and finish installing the track bar and new linkage today.
> 
> I put an EMF joint in the Thuren track bar. The original joint was totally shot. Made the spacers but had to figure out install them.
> 
> ...


Is it me or is there a big CRACK in that bracket. Just left and down of this photo?


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

That's a piece of welding wire just like the other one you see. I welded them on to help me position the spacers while assembling the unit. I know.. it does look like a crack but it's not.


----------



## imjustdave (Mar 23, 2005)

hoot;1632804 said:


> That's a piece of welding wire just like the other one you see. I welded them on to help me position the spacers while assembling the unit. I know.. it does look like a crack but it's not.


Oh wow ...ok I see it now. Talk about optical illusion


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

So how's the new setup working for you? Happy with everything?
Again, great job!


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Do far all I can say is I almost forgot about it. That's the way it should be.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Exactly ... right on!


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

I finally fixed the oil leak from the engine gear case. It was a piece of gasket missing all the way on top. Had to remove the fan pulley assembly to find it. Since it's a no pressure seal, I cleaned it up with brake cleaner and sealed it with gear oil permatex. What a relief.


----------

